# TR: Fall From Low to High (Middlebury College Snow Bowl & Mt. Mansfield)



## gpetrics (Oct 18, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: * 10/15,16,17

*Resort or Ski Area: * Middlebury College Snow Bowl and Mount Mansfield

*Conditions: * SNOW in OCTOBER! (do I really need to be more specific?  )

*Trip Report: *
We spent three days chasing the result of the monster Nor'easter of October 2010 in Vermont. The details of the storm, the schuss and the scenery are all contained over on a lengthy TR I just wrote up on FIS. I hope you enjoy and don't mind clicking over.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks, as always, for the TR!!!! Loved the photos. (personal favorite was either the shot of the village with Mansfield in the background or the second to last photo on page 3 of your report)  

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice work!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## gpetrics (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks guys! 

i hope everyone in the region had a chance to play in the white stuff this weekend. what a treat!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the stoke!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice.  Thanks!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 19, 2010)

good work!

On a seperate note I climbed Eisenhower (I'm still in climbing mode) yesterday and can confirm that there was not that deep of snow although it was blistery and icy as hell up there.


----------



## gpetrics (Oct 20, 2010)

snoseek said:


> good work!
> 
> On a seperate note I climbed Eisenhower (I'm still in climbing mode) yesterday and can confirm that there was not that deep of snow although it was blistery and icy as hell up there.



was this you on T4T?

I saw that, and it looked like a lot of fun. So cool to travel on the uphill "time machine"

edit/PS: and thanks!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 20, 2010)

gpetrics said:


> was this you on T4T?
> 
> I saw that, and it looked like a lot of fun. So cool to travel on the uphill "time machine"
> 
> edit/PS: and thanks!



No not me. I took my dog up the Crawford Path all the way over. He is an old beast and this is one of the few routes he can get up high as it's long (very) and gradual.

Keep the reports coming, they are so $$$$


----------



## gpetrics (Oct 20, 2010)

snoseek said:


> No not me. I took my dog up the Crawford Path all the way over. He is an old beast and this is one of the few routes he can get up high as it's long (very) and gradual.
> 
> Keep the reports coming, they are so $$$$



ahh I see. sounds like a lot of fun too though!

thanks for the nice words... we'll do our best to keep them churning


----------

